# H: Warmachine Mercenaries, Legion of Everblight. W: Paypal, Warhammer Empire



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Due to a lack of players in my area I've lost interest in my Privateer Press minis and so I'm looking to sell them with a view to raising funds for a Warhammer Empire army.

For sale is:

Mangler 'Jack - painted, stripped.

Reinholdt, Gobber Speculator - assembled.
Captain Phinneus Shae - assembled, Mk 1 card only.
Captain Victoria Haley Alt. Sculpt - assembled, Mk 1 card only.

Lylyth, Herald of Everblight - assembled.
Carnivean - part assembled, stripped.

Durgen Madhammer - painted.
Ogrun Bokur - painted
6 x Hammerfall Highshield Gun Corps - stripped and assembled.

The painted models are done to a gaming standard, in a easily replicable Hammerfall Khaki scheme. All models come with Mk II cards unless otherwise noted.










































































I'm happy to sell for 50% off retail, or trade on a like for like basis. I'll ship worldwide.

Stuff in blue is under offer currently. Please PM me if you're interested in any of these models. Now, despite the information in the title I am willing to trade these things for Empire models. Let me know what you've got and we'll see if can come to some sort of agreement.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82220&highlight=empire

I have 2000 points or so of empire for sale trade. Eldar, cash, or I am sure we can work something out if youre interested. There is more then what is listed, as I find stuff I toss it in the box.


----------

